# BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited & unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199



## Cyberghost (Sep 6, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/6wDahL8.png​

Source: Realtime News


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 6, 2016)

FYI The FUP on this is 660GB.


----------



## rj27 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bsnl is on roll these days, so many super plans, finally seems like ache din aa gye hain


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 6, 2016)

Will this plan be available in Bangalore. HAL area?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> FYI The FUP on this is 660GB.



It's essentially unlimited. Even if you download at full speed for 24*7*30 @ 250KB/s, it still sums up to 632.81 GB.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2016)

But is this plan Pan Indian?
I mean didn't find it on Kolkata Circle of BSNL.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2016)

^^That is an official internal office circular meant for bsnl offices.Point no.5 clearly mentions "applicable w.e.f. 09/09/2016 on regular basis in all the circles" so the plan will be pan India.Therefore any updates in circle websites will be on or after 09/09/2016 only.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 8, 2016)

So let me get this straight, this is a 2 mbps UNLIMITED plan? I mean the speed won't go down up until that 600 GB mark? Didn't they announce post FUP minimum speed of 1 mbps just last month or sometime like that? So now the post FUP speed is 2 mbps minimum?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 8, 2016)

^^Apparently seems such.
Until and unless we are using this plan,then only we could know the reality and claim.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 8, 2016)

Why no such plans for MTNL

Why should Delhi (capital city) lack behind :crying_NF:


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 8, 2016)

hahaha, its a joke, the maximum you can download with a 2mbps connection is 600gb, if you want to download more than this, then get a time machine.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 8, 2016)

2Mbps is still nothing compared to what the rest of the world is getting.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 9, 2016)

*www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BBG_ULD_1199.html


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 9, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> 2Mbps is still nothing compared to what the rest of the world is getting.



Yeah so? I have given up on this country's advancement, in anything (except corruption), especially telecommunication. So you gotta take whatever **** you're provided with. This plan was unthinkable just few days ago.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 9, 2016)

At last this Plan has been uploaded on BSNL site.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2016)

plans are good. but what about their service?? do they resolve issues soon if some problem happens??


----------



## Charley (Sep 9, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> plans are good. but what about their service?? do they resolve issues soon if some problem happens??



That is the only problem. I had an issue with the landline 2 weeks ago. 

I registered complaint on the self care site, after 3 days they resolved it by switching my line with someone else. Then I wrote to the CMD, Appellate, etc. Not much response from them. I went to the BSNL office and explained them.

After serveral hours they rectified it. The issue lasted for 8 days.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 9, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah so? I have given up on this country's advancement, in anything (except corruption), especially telecommunication. So you gotta take whatever **** you're provided with. This plan was unthinkable just few days ago.



It's an improvement yes but nothing to praise about. I would really prefer having ACT Hyderabad's plans atleast. Don't know why that one area get's special treatment.


----------



## dissel (Sep 9, 2016)

Well I think it is better than Plan 1445 and if 600 GB is there - then OK. 

Far less Billing amount than plan 1445 which I currently got.

Edit :- 24 hrs free calling - Nice.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 9, 2016)

BSNL is really trying to get back in the game.
But why is there a FUP?We cant finish 600gb in 30 days .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 9, 2016)

Thinking of shifting to this plan from 1495 plan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2016)

^^Unlimited calls & unlimited 2mbps at less than current plan price,what is there to think?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Unlimited calls & unlimited 2mbps at less than current plan price,what is there to think?



Actually waiting,Friend,for some more surprises.
Since the launch of Reliance JIO,all Telecom players including BSNL are stirred up.
Not to forget that the 1495 plan delivers *4Mbps* till 40GB...


----------



## Charley (Sep 10, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually waiting,Friend,for some more surprises.
> Since the launch of Reliance JIO,all Telecom players including BSNL are stirred up.
> Not to forget that the 1495 plan delivers *4Mbps* till 40GB...



I don't think they will announce any new plans or existing plan modification for now.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 10, 2016)

So I called CC for plan change. After several attempts one gal picked up and said this plan is not available to existing customers right now. It is being offered to new customers only at this time. I told her this plan was pan india as mentioned in their site. She said no instruction was there saying so.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2016)

If you want concrete response then always use email so that all conversations are in written form.Write an email to your district bsnl office attaching screenshot of this link where it says "Applicability 	All users in all the circles". Better yet,take a printout of plan page & visit your local exchange for plan change.Remember whatever you do get their reply in written form(letter or email). I doubt,after seeing the printout clearly saying for all users,they will give a negative reply in written.
*www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BBG_ULD_1199.html


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 10, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> So I called CC for plan change. After several attempts one gal picked up and said this plan is not available to existing customers right now. It is being offered to new customers only at this time. I told her this plan was pan india as mentioned in their site. She said no instruction was there saying so.



This is not true. I downgraded to this plan yesterday


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 10, 2016)

Did you go to exchange?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2016)

alienempire said:


> This is not true. I downgraded to this plan yesterday


You may have changed(downgraded) at customer care through online,but your reflection in downgrading from your existing plan to this ULD1199  unlimited plan will only occur from the start of next month,i.e., oct 1st.
Not now.
It is as per rules of BSNL.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 10, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> You may have changed(downgraded) at customer care through online,but your reflection in downgrading from your existing plan to this ULD1199  unlimited plan will only occur from the start of next month,i.e., oct 1st.
> Not now.
> It is as per rules of BSNL.



It is already reflected my speed is changed from 4 Mbps to 2 Mbps today morning and fup page of bsnl showing as _"No Volume Metered Services Selected"_



Allu Azad said:


> Did you go to exchange?



Yes I gone to the exchange and changed it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2016)

alienempire said:


> It is already reflected my speed is changed from 4 Mbps to 2 Mbps today morning and fup page of bsnl showing as _"No Volume Metered Services Selected"_



Ohh! I see.
You have to go to the local exchange personally and get the job done.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 11, 2016)

Will have to go on Monday now. sigh.

Previously I was able to change plan via CC.


----------



## rj27 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



kg11sgbg said:


> You may have changed(downgraded) at customer care through online,but your reflection in downgrading from your existing plan to this ULD1199  unlimited plan will only occur from the start of next month,i.e., oct 1st.
> Not now.
> It is as per rules of BSNL.


This is completely incorrect. Bsnl has per day billing, which means plan change is effective from the day its done by the exchange people or through selfcare portal online. And this is the case since ages even as late as 2010.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



rj27 said:


> This is completely incorrect. Bsnl has per day billing, which means plan change is effective from the day its done by the exchange people or through selfcare portal online. And this is the case since ages even as late as 2010.



My bad,was unaware of it.

- - - Updated - - -

Still a bit apprehensive about the plan at this juncture.
Most of the people (having BSNL Broadband connections) will definitely jump for this BBG Combo ULD 1199 Plan,*resulting in excess load on bandwidth* and thus slow traffic.
Hence waiting for some couple of months and then make a decision after getting reviews and feedback.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 11, 2016)

Sadly 2mbps is a very slow speed these days.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 11, 2016)

^^Dude 1Mbps is way better for me. Post 25GB of FUP I get 512kbps . I will gladly take 2 Mbps.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Dude 1Mbps is way better for me. Post 25GB of FUP I get 512kbps . I will gladly take 2 Mbps.



Take it sharp and provide your *experience*.
Do post speed test results.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'll probably go for the 249 plan though


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 11, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> It's an improvement yes but nothing to praise about. I would really prefer having ACT Hyderabad's plans atleast. Don't know why that one area get's special treatment.



I am thinking five years ahead mate. I pay ₹980 now for Alliance's 2 mbps plan, and when they say 2 mbps it is 2 mbps, upload speed too. Also from 1 AM to 8 AM it is 5.5 mbps. So you can download your needed files at that time at almost 3x speed than normal. I am just thinking what would BSNL do after say five years. Will there be a chance we could have 4 mbps True Unlimited plan by 2020, somewhere around 1500 per month? That's the only thing interests me. One has to be an utter foolish to go back to BSNL from private broadband. However the 24x7 free calling is something to look for, for my parents at least, its very irritating for me 

2 mbps IS SLOW, it doesn't feel slow, it is not might be slow, it IS SLOW, simple as that, this is almost end of 2016. But like I said filthy companies are at least going forward, that's a new, and there are location where private broadband aren't available, so you gotta think about them too.

PS: Forgot to ask, this 1199 plan, what is the exact amount post taxes?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 11, 2016)

1199+15% tax.


----------



## funskar (Sep 12, 2016)

How is alliance broadband nowadays ?
Heard their service has gone worse from this year..


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2016)

funskar said:


> How is alliance broadband nowadays ?
> Heard their service has gone worse from this year..



Can't speak about worse or not, cause I am only using this for about six months now. Overall I am happy with it. Just wish the stability was at least comparable to BSNL, and the overall connection quality too (I could download *ahem* stuffs even when they had just 1 uploader, not the case with Alliance, you know what I am talking about ). Any sort of lighting, the connection goes. However the connection was there in last few days' rain, so that's good. And they do provide the near 6 mbps speed at happy hours, i.e. 1-8 AM, other times too 2 mbps is given. And needless to say for Youtube videos, Google Play apps and sorts like that connection hovers around 3-4 mbps. So 1080p quality is auto selected on Youtube. To be quite honest, this is not even comparable to BSNL. I can deal with 20-30 hours downtime in a month (exaggerating the downtime anyway), but what I can't deal with is ****ing 1.8 mbps download up to 10 gigs and 100 KB/s upload, so BSNL can **** themselves with that.

I am now torn whether to take this 1199 plan or not, just for those free calls' sake, I know its a very impractical decision but God knows why I am giving it a thought!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 12, 2016)

2Mbps is slow now, soon 4mbps will be like 56k. 
Like videos are taking over the web, javascript libraries just get bigger and bigger and desktop apps are moving to web based apps.

So looks like high end internet is going to stay high end until next breakthrough.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 12, 2016)

I just got back from HAL BSNL Office. They rejected my application since my rental agreement is of Sep 2014. So I dont have any address proof documents. CRAP!!! Gotta jump through hoops to get the BB249 connection.


----------



## funskar (Sep 12, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Can't speak about worse or not, cause I am only using this for about six months now. Overall I am happy with it. Just wish the stability was at least comparable to BSNL, and the overall connection quality too (I could download *ahem* stuffs even when they had just 1 uploader, not the case with Alliance, you know what I am talking about ). Any sort of lighting, the connection goes. However the connection was there in last few days' rain, so that's good. And they do provide the near 6 mbps speed at happy hours, i.e. 1-8 AM, other times too 2 mbps is given. And needless to say for Youtube videos, Google Play apps and sorts like that connection hovers around 3-4 mbps. So 1080p quality is auto selected on Youtube. To be quite honest, this is not even comparable to BSNL. I can deal with 20-30 hours downtime in a month (exaggerating the downtime anyway), but what I can't deal with is ****ing 1.8 mbps download up to 10 gigs and 100 KB/s upload, so BSNL can **** themselves with that.
> 
> I am now torn whether to take this 1199 plan or not, just for those free calls' sake, I know its a very impractical decision but God knows why I am giving it a thought!


Why don't you go to there office in cit court phillips more p-31 and tell them why your services are even getting worse than bsnl ?
Recently they have acquired a pan india license for internet serivce and they are coming to mp,up,tn,kl soon.

And bsnl gets downtime of more than 3-4 days and biggest problem is with linemans and any noise defect in the line


----------



## Charley (Sep 12, 2016)

so, did anyone get the rs 1199 plan?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2016)

^^Don't you follow the posts?
Ask [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION], about the UL Rs.1199/- plan.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*

I was eventually successful in submitting the documents YAY!! They accepted last 3 months of Bank Statement. But this Section 144 might delay the time when they install the phone and internet.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 12, 2016)

Guys, anyone please post a format how to write a formal letter to change the plan? what all should i mention? 
I'm little bad in drafting official letters.


----------



## funskar (Sep 13, 2016)

Nithu said:


> Guys, anyone please post a format how to write a formal letter to change the plan? what all should i mention?
> I'm little bad in drafting official letters.



Here u just need a id proof of the person who's registered with landline with last landline bill & receipt ..
 they changes the plan after seeing those documents & taking copy of it with a changed plan name written on ur receipt with stamp & sign


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 13, 2016)

You can't change to this Plan through online(CRM) method as per as I know.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 13, 2016)

funskar said:


> Here u just need a id proof of the person who's registered with landline with last landline bill & receipt ..
> they changes the plan after seeing those documents & taking copy of it with a changed plan name written on ur receipt with stamp & sign



Thanks bro. I'll check with local telephone exchange people.


----------



## dissel (Sep 14, 2016)

Any new plan come up yet which is better than this.....will approach tomorrow for plan change...wish 1445 goes to 4 mbps flat with all free calls - So don't need to change any thing.


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2016)

dissel said:


> Any new plan come up yet which is better than this.....will approach tomorrow for plan change...wish 1445 goes to 4 mbps flat with all free calls - So don't need to change any thing.



Hope for it or better 8mbps for 2.2k


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2016)

dissel said:


> Any new plan come up yet which is better than this.....will approach tomorrow for plan change...wish 1445 goes to 4 mbps flat with all free calls - So don't need to change any thing.



It will be a near perfect plan then, given this is India and the ISP is BSNL. But guess that will be made available somewhere around 2020.


----------



## dissel (Sep 14, 2016)

Changed To this Plan 

*www.speedtest.net/result/5629708736.png


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 14, 2016)

dissel said:


> Changed To this Plan
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5629708736.png



What's the plan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 14, 2016)

funskar said:


> Hope for it or better 8mbps for 2.2k



For that they will have to improve the SNR first. Which means digging up the ancient cables and laying down new ones.


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> For that they will have to improve the SNR first. Which means digging up the ancient cables and laying down new ones.



Let's see what they do 

bbg 1199

*www.speedtest.net/result/5630787324.png


----------



## dissel (Sep 14, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> What's the plan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



BBG Combo ULD 1199 - After changing this plan come home and boot up the modem and did the speed test.


----------



## harry10 (Sep 14, 2016)

What is the torrent download speed I can expect in this plan?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charley (Sep 14, 2016)

The staffs in BSNL office in indiranagarare not aware of this plan, luckily a senior staff was aware and she told it will be activated within 2 days.

How to check whether it's activated instead of going to office again?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



harry10 said:


> What is the torrent download speed I can expect in this plan?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



LOL just calculate 2 mbps! 225-250 KB/s will be the download speed.

- - - Updated - - -



Charley said:


> The staffs in BSNL office in indiranagarare not aware of this plan, luckily a senior staff was aware and she told it will be activated within 2 days.
> 
> How to check whether it's activated instead of going to office again?



You could do that speedtest check thingy after two days.

Great to see that the speed is actually 2 mbps instead of 1.8 mbps this time, however that upload speed, WOW! But well they are advancing, that's a good sign nevertheless.


----------



## Charley (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*

This is the speed I get now. It is not 2 mbps.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Charley said:


> The staffs in BSNL office in indiranagarare not aware of this plan, luckily a senior staff was aware and she told it will be activated within 2 days.
> 
> How to check whether it's activated instead of going to office again?



Use selfcare portal , even made a guide here

- - - Updated - - -



Charley said:


> This is the speed I get now. It is not 2 mbps.



Its 2mbps plan, at best you will get around 1.8 mbps on 2mbps plan in bsnl.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*

Ok. So I submitted application for plan change in exchange yesterday and got message today morning that my plan change request have been accepted. Called 1500 and cc confirmed the same.

Let me check speedtest.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.speedtest.net/result/5635389636.png

- - - Updated - - -



funskar said:


> Let's see what they do
> 
> bbg 1199
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5630787324.png



Were you in a higher speed plan before? Afaik bsnl differentiates upto 2 mbps connections and higher connections in their exchange.


----------



## Charley (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Ricky said:


> Use selfcare portal , even made a guide here
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Some got speeds of 2.24 mbps & 3.2 mbps. 

How is that possible?

- - - Updated - - -

Screenshots here.



kunalgujarathi said:


> What's the plan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





funskar said:


> Let's see what they do
> 
> bbg 1199
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5630787324.png



- - - Updated - - -

Screenshots here.



kunalgujarathi said:


> What's the plan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





funskar said:


> Let's see what they do
> 
> bbg 1199
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5630787324.png





dissel said:


> Changed To this Plan
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5629708736.png


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Allu Azad said:


> Ok. So I submitted application for plan change in exchange yesterday and got message today morning that my plan change request have been accepted. Called 1500 and cc confirmed the same.
> 
> Let me check speedtest.
> 
> ...


Disconneted the broadband connection years ago.. just got a connection right now after bbg 1199 plan launch..
Even checked with bsnl i had the demand note of 1199 inr for bbg combo uld 1199..
Everytime speed is above 2mbps .. sometimes i m getting even 5mbps

*www.speedtest.net/result/5637457901.png


----------



## Charley (Sep 17, 2016)

funskar said:


> Everytime speed is above 2mbps .. sometimes i m getting even 5mbps
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5637457901.png



Wow, you are lucky. 

Can you post a screenshot at 5 Mbps?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes he is. I remember when I first got 2 mbps plan it was around 2.2 mbps too, but then it was 1.8 mbps at average, never bothered, as its BSNL. I also live within 1 km of local exchange. But in any case anyone getting below 1.8 mbps do complain.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 18, 2016)

Has anyone changed to this UL 1199 Plan through selfcare customer portal?
Please let us know.


----------



## Vishw (Sep 18, 2016)

Option to Change BB plan through seflcare portal seems to have disappeared. It was there in February when I last changed my plan. Anybody from Pune, can you please check and confirm?


----------



## funskar (Sep 18, 2016)

Vishw said:


> Option to Change BB plan through seflcare portal seems to have disappeared. It was there in February when I last changed my plan. Anybody from Pune, can you please check and confirm?



Why don't you try youbroadband rather than bsnl ?
they have nice plans


----------



## Vishw (Sep 18, 2016)

funskar said:


> Why don't you try youbroadband rather than bsnl ?
> they have nice plans


I'm quite happy with BSNL. Been using since 2005. Apart from few disconnections here n there it's been trouble-free.


----------



## Charley (Sep 19, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Has anyone changed to this UL 1199 Plan through selfcare customer portal?
> Please let us know.



Not to that plan.



Vishw said:


> Option to Change BB plan through seflcare portal seems to have disappeared. It was there in February when I last changed my plan. Anybody from Pune, can you please check and confirm?



In Bangalore self care, it can be changed to other plans but not 1199.

Below my speed test now.

*www.speedtest.net/result/5643418939.png

*Why is it show USHA AGENCIES when I'm using BSNL?*


----------



## harry10 (Sep 19, 2016)

Just came from exchange. Didn't changed the plan to this as I want to check bsnl 3g sim unlimited speed first. 
Lady over there told me process to change to this is very easy. Just give an address proof copy and changing application. It will be changed tomorrow itself.
She had no idea about portal change system.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charley (Sep 19, 2016)

harry10 said:


> Lady over there told me process to change to this is very easy. Just give an address proof copy and changing application. It will be changed tomorrow itself.



It took 1 day for my plan to change.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone using FTTH in this plan? What will be the cost to change to fiber?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 19, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Anyone using FTTH in this plan? What will be the cost to change to fiber?


As per BSNL, cost will be same, I mean tariff of monthly plan(when changed from ordinary copper cable to FTTH optical).
*BUT you need to invest/buy/purchase modems *compatible & suitable for FTTH at a cost of Rs.9k~12k approx. likely.
This was confirmed to me from the local BSNL Telephone exchange.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> As per BSNL, cost will be same, I mean tariff of monthly plan(when changed from ordinary copper cable to FTTH optical).
> *BUT you need to invest/buy/purchase modems *compatible & suitable for FTTH at a cost of Rs.9k~12k approx. likely.
> This was confirmed to me from the local BSNL Telephone exchange.



9k :O wtf!! Local cable wala said they will give Railwaire net at 3k.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 20, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> 9k :O wtf!! Local cable wala said they will give Railwaire net at 3k.


With eyes closed go in for Railwire Net,if you could avail the facility.
Forget BSNL or other cable broadband plans.


----------



## FOR_TRIALS (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*

I applied for plan change from BBG ULD 1445 to BBG ULD 1199 in Banglaore Jayanagar branch and in online i can see the plan change. The speed i am getting is around 1.2 Mbps to 1.5 Mbps. From my point of view there is not much difference as of now this plan is only good in papers but not in reality.

With 1445 plan i was getting higher speed (did not measure but i could see the difference) for 30GB and after that 1 Mbps. I was checking couple days back and i was already getting 1 to 1.1 Mbps

- - - Updated - - -

I applied for plan change from BBG ULD 1445 to BBG ULD 1199 in Banglaore Jayanagar branch and in online i can see the plan change. The speed i am getting is around 1.2 Mbps to 1.5 Mbps. From my point of view there is not much difference as of now this plan is only good in papers but not in reality.

With 1445 plan i was getting higher speed (did not measure but i could see the difference) for 30GB and after that 1 Mbps. I was checking couple days back and i was already getting 1 to 1.1 Mbps


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> With eyes closed go in for Railwire Net,if you could avail the facility.
> Forget BSNL or other cable broadband plans.



Railwire tariffs have not updated. I previously applied with them and they didn't contact even after 20 days. Much customer service!

With this plan I get free calls and 1.6-1.8 mbps. Kinda satisfied. Should have been 4mbps imho.


----------



## funskar (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



FOR_TRIALS said:


> I applied for plan change from BBG ULD 1445 to BBG ULD 1199 in Banglaore Jayanagar branch and in online i can see the plan change. The speed i am getting is around 1.2 Mbps to 1.5 Mbps. From my point of view there is not much difference as of now this plan is only good in papers but not in reality.
> 
> With 1445 plan i was getting higher speed (did not measure but i could see the difference) for 30GB and after that 1 Mbps. I was checking couple days back and i was already getting 1 to 1.1 Mbps
> 
> ...


Go and tell at your exchange for increasing port speed..
its working great here .. minmum 2.52mbps all the time.. sometimes going upto 5mbps

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> Railwire tariffs have not updated. I previously applied with them and they didn't contact even after 20 days. Much customer service!
> 
> With this plan I get free calls and 1.6-1.8 mbps. Kinda satisfied. Should have been 4mbps imho.



Railwire are even worse than bsnl.. 
Again contact your exchange for increasing port speed..
Else go for complain from here they are doing the helpful..

BSNL Consumer Griev


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



funskar said:


> Go and tell at your exchange for increasing port speed..
> its working great here .. minmum 2.52mbps all the time.. sometimes going upto 5mbps
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Gave a complaint there under category broadband speed low. Will see.
Exchange cc people are worse. They won't know what port speed is. Also will tell plan is upto 2mbps so 1.6 is good.


----------



## Charley (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Allu Azad said:


> Gave a complaint there under category broadband speed low. Will see.



Below is the status of my complaint registered last week on care

Summary:	Not getting 2 Mbps speed on Rs 1199 plan

Description:	My broadband speed is only 1 5 Mbps always. My friends get 2mbps flat speed
Why is my speed slow. It has to be 2 Mbps.

Fault Closure Comment:	DROP WIRE FAULT RECTIFIED OK

Fault Closure Confirmed By:	s


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Charley said:


> Below is the status of my complaint registered last week on care
> 
> Summary:    Not getting 2 Mbps speed on Rs 1199 plan
> 
> ...



Did your speed increase? Or they just closed it?


----------



## Charley (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Allu Azad said:


> Did your speed increase? Or they just closed it?



Same speed, no  increase at all and they closed it.

I'm sending email to officers in Delhi, no other way.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 1, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp;amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Allu Azad said:


> Gave a complaint there under category broadband speed low. Will see.
> Exchange cc people are worse. They won't know what port speed is. Also will tell plan is upto 2mbps so 1.6 is good.



Still complaint status is shown pending. 

Giving another complaint.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 2, 2016)

Update: Complained through selfcare portal. Exchange staff called me yesterday itself. Assured they will change port. Don't know how  much time will take for that. Anyone has experience in this case?


----------



## Charley (Oct 3, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Update: Complained through selfcare portal. Exchange staff called me yesterday itself. Assured they will change port. Don't know how  much time will take for that. Anyone has experience in this case?



Which option did you select under "technical" to register complaint?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 4, 2016)

BB No Data/ Slow

They closed the complaint on site. Saying,


Fault Closure Comment:
ROT SUB ANSWERED OK

Don't know whether port will be changed or not.


----------



## Charley (Oct 4, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> BB No Data/ Slow
> 
> They closed the complaint on site. Saying,
> 
> ...



I registered complaint today, let's see what they do.

I'll update


----------



## Vishw (Oct 4, 2016)

I requested to change my current plan to ULD 1199 plan through selfcare portal on Oct 28th. They called to confirm on 29th. I kept checking portal everyday, but no change. So finally I called 1500 today and asked the status. And that girl told me there's no request, nothing in my name and number. I'll have to go to the Exchange and give application, then they'll change my plan!!

What a waste of time!! Why give these options if they aren't gonna work?? When I last changed my plan through portal in February, it was a simple, painless process. There was a list of all available plans and you choose whatever plan you want and submit the request. And it was changed within 24 hours. Now the list is gone and now it opens a new window where you have to write them short 40 word comment and give various info like name, number, locality etc. Then they call you back. And apparently nothing happens after that...


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 4, 2016)

Charley said:


> I registered complaint today, let's see what they do.
> 
> I'll update



Called exchange today to check on my status. They have completely ignored my case and told "bhai 1.6 hi milega etc" . After some shout he said he will check on it and disconnected. Will make a complaint again tomorrow.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 5, 2016)

"bhai 1.6 hi milega etc"

WTF!! such ingnorance!! I don't have the connection but still i am furious. I can't imagine your situation at that moment when you heard this statement.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2016)

Lodge your complains on here :
:: Grievance Redress Mechanism in Government ::

Hopefully every issue should be solved.


----------



## Charley (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Allu Azad said:


> Called exchange today to check on my status. They have completely ignored my case and told "bhai 1.6 hi milega etc" . After some shout he said he will check on it and disconnected. Will make a complaint again tomorrow.



Below is the update for my complaint

Summary:	Increase port speed for my broadband plan
Description:	I am getting only 1point6 Mbps speed on my 2 Mbps flat speed plan.

Increase the port speed.
Fault Closure Comment:	NFF LINE
Fault Closure Confirmed By:	S


I get only 1.6 Mbps even now. 

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> Lodge your complains on here :
> :: Grievance Redress Mechanism in Government ::
> 
> Hopefully every issue should be solved.



I'll try it.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 6, 2016)

I have never got 2 mbps in their so called 2 mbps speed, never really bothered to ask, knowing BSNL, was happy with 1.8, it became the 2.0 for me, but yours is pathetic, 1.6 mbps is simply not acceptable. Do what Topgear said, if it maintains on 1.6 after all that, disconnect the line.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2016)

In fact enough is enough.
I had to bear the whims of BSNL since inception.
Moving to Hathw@y Cable Broadband from November onwards.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Charley said:


> Below is the update for my complaint
> 
> Summary:    Increase port speed for my broadband plan
> Description:    I am getting only 1point6 Mbps speed on my 2 Mbps flat speed plan.
> ...




Update: BSNL guy came to home yesterday. Told the same thing. "We have checked all the lines, everything is clear. 1.6 is pretty good ".
And then he added, *"even at exchange we are getting 1.6*" . I literally gave up at that statement.

Don't know what else to do. 

I had previously complained on pgportal about bsnl injecting ads. When I checked status later, the complaint had mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## Srisha Rao (Oct 6, 2016)

Good plan But is it avalaible in rural areas?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 6, 2016)

Srisha Rao said:


> Good plan But is it avalaible in rural areas?



Available all over India.


----------



## Charley (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Allu Azad said:


> I had previously complained on pgportal about bsnl injecting ads. When I checked status later, the complaint had mysteriously disappeared.



Is that also useless, lol?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*

Due to the pgportal complaint, lineman came and checked lines. Said 'all is well' and left. No communication was made regarding the complaint by any authority. SNR upstream has increased from 9.3 to 23.8. Don't know whether this was result of any action.

Still speed is low as 1.6. My upload has now reduced to ~400kbps. ( Previously it was around ~650).

People getting more than 2mbps on this plan, Can you share your modem status page?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION] [MENTION=124046]funskar[/MENTION]


----------



## dissel (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Allu Azad said:


> Due to the pgportal complaint, lineman came and checked lines. Said 'all is well' and left. No communication was made regarding the complaint by any authority. SNR upstream has increased from 9.3 to 23.8. Don't know whether this was result of any action.
> 
> Still speed is low as 1.6. My upload has now reduced to ~400kbps. ( Previously it was around ~650).
> 
> ...



BBG Combo ULD 1199 speed is now decreased - It never goes beyond 1.8 Mbps and upload sucks at 255 Kbps at mine - I think this is the true color of the plan in the name of Free Unlimited calling....Well played BSNL.

My earlier plan 1445 provide 750 to 800 Kbps upload speed and I comfortably upload small YouTube videos time To time - but now it will be nightmare at that speed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 16, 2016)

BSNL is heading SOUTH(Figuratively)...
Nobody can stop them.


----------



## Charley (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Allu Azad said:


> Due to the pgportal complaint, lineman came and checked lines. Said 'all is well' and left. No communication was made regarding the complaint by any authority. SNR upstream has increased from 9.3 to 23.8. Don't know whether this was result of any action.
> 
> Still speed is low as 1.6. My upload has now reduced to ~400kbps. ( Previously it was around ~650).
> 
> ...



Following up on the pgp portal complaint a bsnl staff called and told me if I was within 500 metres, I will get 2 mbps speed. I told them extend the copper cables to my area and he was laughing. From my area to the bsnl office, is only 2 kms. He told if I have Fibre to the Home then I will get speed of 2 mbps. 

Also he told me that 1.6 mpbs is a good speed. I told him to ask the mananger to whom complaint was forwarded to call me and I will talk to him. 

He told me changing port speed will not work, as I'm beyond 500 meters.

What to do , friends?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



Charley said:


> Following up on the pgp portal complaint a bsnl staff called and told me if I was within 500 metres, I will get 2 mbps speed. I told them extend the copper cables to my area and he was laughing. From my area to the bsnl office, is only 2 kms. He told if I have Fibre to the Home then I will get speed of 2 mbps.
> 
> Also he told me that 1.6 mpbs is a good speed. I told him to ask the mananger to whom complaint was forwarded to call me and I will talk to him.
> 
> ...



See if you can afford finer network.
Generally router is costly but in long term the connection is solid.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charley (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 to offer 2mbps Unlimited &amp; unlimited local/std calls for Rs. 1199*



kunalgujarathi said:


> See if you can afford finer network.
> Generally router is costly but in long term the connection is solid.
> 
> 
> ...



He told me FTTH service is not available in my area yet.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 18, 2016)

> In this case it is informed that your line parameters verified by our field staffs .
> We cannot offer a speed more than 1.6 MBPS for BB PLAN 1199, as your house is at a distance of   2 KM from exchange.
> 
> 
> ASSURING YOU OUR BEST SERVICES ALWAYS



End of pgportal complaints.
gg


----------



## Charley (Oct 19, 2016)

Another person called from BSNL and told me you will never get 2 mpbs on this plan. I asked them how did I get the specified speeds on my previous plan Rs 875 post FUP and she told I have to ask the technical person. I told them to call me to discuss. 

MY speed now.

*www.speedtest.net/result/5727187947.png


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 20, 2016)

Charley said:


> Another person called from BSNL and told me you will never get 2 mpbs on this plan. I asked them how did I get the specified speeds on my previous plan Rs 875 post FUP and she told I have to ask the technical person. I told them to call me to discuss.
> 
> MY speed now.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5727187947.png



Same over here. I am quite fed up now. Will change when any other player comes to our area. sigh


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2016)

Bye Bye BSNL BROADBAND,keeping voice service though.
Jumping to ALLIANCE Cable BROADBAND "Preferred" unlimited plan.


----------



## Charley (Oct 21, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Bye Bye BSNL BROADBAND,keeping voice service though.



Which plan has unlimited voice calls, with no broadband?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 21, 2016)

Charley said:


> Which plan has *unlimited voice calls*, with no broadband?


BSNL doesn't have any such plans which you mentioned.

May be JiO,but time will speak out.
BSNL *sucks* everything(regarding broadband networking) into its own Black hole.


----------



## Charley (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd suggest writing a complaint to TRAI regarding the 1199 plan 1.6 mpbs speed. 

They will kick BSNL in the a** and ba***


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 22, 2016)

^Sadly,nothing will happen or change my friend.
This is India,this is BSNL.


----------



## dissel (Oct 22, 2016)

Bsnl BB will improve only when Jio Fiber (If) available every where like Jio 4G...About Jio 4G - True nature come into lights only after 31 Dec.

Jio Effect - Bsnl 3G unlimited 1099 /- voucher introduced only after 2009-10 which was 4200/- for 6 months - Unlimited.


----------



## Charley (Oct 26, 2016)

Update from pgportal



> DGM NWO EAST reports that BB speed in copper cable network vary and depends on so many parameters. However available speed is good. However it will be observed for few more days . Intimated sub .
> 
> Letter is addressed and attached
> 
> Type of Disposal	:	Accepted



My response to them.



> I have used several bsnl broadband plans before and have received exact speed mentioned in the previous plans. For e.g. my previous plan was 1 mbps before and after Fair Usage Policy, I used to get 1 mbps everytime and it was the same copper cable network. This is deficiency in services from BSNL and BSNL is only interested in making money from customers by false advertising this broadband plan. I am disappointed.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2016)

What you replied is true to you and me and many like minded people but all those higher up " babus " are not sensitive or prudent enough.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2016)

they lived in a time when 256kbps was normal. To them 1.6Mbps is fast and very good connection regardless of actual promised 2Mbps


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2016)

After the upgrade to 1 Mbps standard, there is no stability in the network too. The modem shows connected, all parameters are apparently normal but there is no data transfer. After few seconds upto minutes data connectivity resumes by itself. And the speed keeps varying while earlier it was rock steady.

May be their network is indeed overloaded at the local level. Also could be bad optimization or something at the back end.

This is supposed to be their New Generation Network that can handle much more.


----------



## Charley (Oct 29, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> The modem shows connected, all parameters are apparently normal but there is no data transfer. After few seconds upto minutes data connectivity resumes by itself. And the speed keeps varying while earlier it was rock steady.



I have this same problem.


----------



## Charley (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm not even getting 1.6 mbps now. 

Here is the latest screenshot.

*www.speedtest.net/result/5781027139.png


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 9, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5784345152.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5786432165.png


----------



## Charley (Nov 10, 2016)

Upload is same as download speed.

How is that possible?



thetechfreak said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/5786432165.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2016)

[MENTION=3961]Charley[/MENTION] this was on college wifi from a different ISP. Our college labs use BSNL line. See this:

*www.speedtest.net/result/4839177352.png


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 12, 2016)

This is what I am getting in Odisha. *www.speedtest.net/result/5793134705.png


----------

